# Fahrzeuge in 3d erstellen



## MasterofSLK (5. August 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte einen Star Wars Film drehen da soll ein Raumschiff oder Fahrzeug von mir selber erstellt werden und aniemiert werden! Kennt jemand ein Programm womit man das machen kann?


MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## C4D_Joe (5. August 2005)

Ööhhmmm... Falsches Forum? Naja, egal. Meine Tipps: Wenn du ein kostenloses Programm brauchst => Blender. Wenn du ein Programm der Mittelklasse willst (ca. 800 - 3300 €) => Cinema 4D. Und wenn du das ganzer professionell machen möchtest: Maya (ca. 10.000€).  

Joe

PS: Wäre vielleicht hilfreich wenn du schreiben würdest, was du jetzt genau vorhast und wie viel Geld du zur Verfügung hast...


----------



## MasterofSLK (5. August 2005)

Ja sry wegen dem falschen Forum   Ja ich habe sehr viel Geld zu verfügung! Aber Cinema 4d dürfte gerade so hinhauen mit dem Geld! Ist das Programm schwer zu bedienen? Ich muss es ja nicht alleine bezahlen sondern wir sind 35 Mann! Wir legen alle zusammen. Sonst wäre das ja nicht machbar^^

MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## Speelberg (5. August 2005)

das kommt natürlich drauf an, wie weit du schon im Bereich 3D Modelling und Animation erfahrung hast. Ohne Erfahrung ein Raumgleiter oder so alá Star Wars zu erstellen, ist wohl kaum machbar. Es dauert schon eine Weile, bis du sowas beherscht. Auch wenn C4D eigendlich sehr einfach und übersichtlich ist. Aber es gibt auch fertige Modelle zum runterladen. schau mal hier nach: http://www.turbosquid.com/Search/Index.cfm/FuseAction/ProcessSmartSearch/intMediaType/2/stgType/Free

Du musst dich nur vorher anmelden. natürlich kostennlos.
Da gibt es ach Modelle, die man kaufen kann und die dann viel besser und realistischer aussehen, als die free Modelle. z.b. dieses hier: http://www.turbosquid.com/FullPreview/Index.cfm/ID/249321

da merkt man kaum, dass es ein 3D Modell ist.
aber mit den kostenlosen sachen dürftest du erst mal gut bedient sein.
(es sei denn, du willst alles komplett selber machen;-) )


----------



## C4D_Joe (5. August 2005)

Im Vergleich zu anderen Programmen ist Cinema 4D wirklich nicht schwer, aber man braucht viel Zeit, um erst mal Erfahrung zu sammeln. Freie und teilweise sehr gute Models zu StarWars und anderen SF Filmen gibt es unter http://scifi3d.theforce.net . Die sind allerdings meistens für 3D Studio Max, so dass es manchmal zu Problemen beim Import gibt.
Von Cinema 4D gibt es ja verschiedene Versionen, die sich vom "Zubehör" (Module, Plugins etc.) her unterscheiden. Vermutlich würde für euch eine günstige Version genügen, weil die Modelling-Möglichkeiten (glaub ich zumindest) nicht eingeschränkt sind. Es fehlen nur Dynamics (Physikengine) und so was.

Joe

//edit: Uups... Irgendwie ist die Seite nicht mehr das, was sie mal war   Hab ich den Link falsch angegeben oder gibt es die seite wirklich nicht mehr?


----------

